
Marc Benioff of Salesforce: ‘Are We Not All Connected?’ - grrrtttt
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/15/business/marc-benioff-salesforce-corner-office.html
======
raywu
> I also had a much deeper sense of my spiritual self. So I said, “When I
> start a company, I will integrate culture with service.”

The most silicon valley quote from an interview!

